# Good Boy Oak Reserve - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (4/1/18)

Look who's back 





This is Good Boy even Gooder!

We took our classic RY4 and aged it in French Oak barrels for 3 months.

This is still your favorite Good Boy, but smoother with a hint of the oak barrels it's been housed in and the tobacco notes drifting to the top. 

Let Good Boy Oak Aged be Your reward!

Go on treat yourself

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/limited-good-boy-oak-reserve

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

So much of yum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

